# Vore...



## The Lone Wolf (Feb 20, 2010)

Um...i was looking at art earlier today and saw some vore...why do people like vore? i mean people think its cute and stuff but not me, I just think its...idk.
tell me why you like vore


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

'cause it's yummy :3 Om nom nom


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 20, 2010)

GAWD WHY DOES THIS TOPIC POP UP SO MUCH @_@


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Because furries have some of the strangest fetishes I've ever seen or heard of.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> GAWD WHY DOES THIS TOPIC POP UP SO MUCH @_@



You can't escape from stupid repeated topic on The den... They're watchin' us.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> 'cause it's yummy :3 Om nom nom



I must be going furfagish...I like your avatar 

Not a fan of vore...it's weird.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Feb 20, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I must be going furfagish...I like your avatar
> 
> Not a fan of vore...it's weird.



Resist to the gay contamination! I heard it's pretty common in that obscure place we call the Den!

Anyway, danka, I love it myself, though I think I get too much of "You avatar make me feel gay" comment on here (Not pointin' at you)


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Vore is kinda meh...not too wild about it either...

I only like playful biting at the most 

(omnomnomnomnomnomnomnomnom...couldn't resist)


----------



## torachi (Feb 20, 2010)

I like it as bizzare art but to get off to? Not my style.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

great, now i'm forced to sound like a noob again...
*sigh*
what is vore?
i know it is a type of fetish/porn/etc., but what kind is it?


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 20, 2010)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Um...i was looking at art earlier today and saw some vore...why do people like vore? i mean people think its cute and stuff but not me, I just think its...idk.
> tell me why you like vore



i think it's cute, but not in a turn on kind of way.
i RP and vore my fiance all the time *shrug* its just fun. plus, there are a lot of video games with "vore" in it. Okami, Joe and mac, and Zelda: Ocarina of Time are 3 i can think of off the top of my head. 

people like it because everyone has different fetishes/interests. simple as that. if you dont like it, dont look at it =3


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i think it's cute, but not in a turn on kind of way.
> i RP and vore my fiance all the time *shrug* its just fun. plus, there are a lot of video games with "vore" in it. Okami, Joe and mac, and Zelda: Ocarina of Time are 3 i can think of off the top of my head.
> 
> people like it because everyone has different fetishes/interests. simple as that. if you dont like it, dont look at it =3


Yea...vore is just funny to look at sometimes XDD
(I just looked up some random vore pics...lol) and it doesn't always have to be furry related..


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh wonderful. Red flashlight furry bondage avatar and sig.


----------



## X (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> great, now i'm forced to sound like a noob again...
> *sigh*
> what is vore?
> i know it is a type of fetish/porn/etc., but what kind is it?



depending on whether its soft vore, or hard vore.

soft vore is where people like the idea of being swallowed or contained in a cushy stomach or something, kind of like a safe room made of stomach or mouth (completely unrealistic).

hard vore usually involves death, and the sick fucks get turned on by the idea of being dissolved alive in the stomach/crushed by the throat or even being chewed into a bloody mess.

i know someone is going to correct me somewhere.

in B4 some hard vore-fag trying to defend/justify his/her fetish.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

X said:


> depending on whether its soft vore, or hard vore.
> 
> soft vore is where people like the idea of being swallowed or contained in a cushy stomach or something, kind of like a safe room made of stomach or mouth (completely unrealistic).
> 
> ...


Sounds sadistic...but..not for me...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

X said:


> depending on whether its soft vore, or hard vore.
> 
> soft vore is where people like the idea of being swallowed or contained in a cushy stomach or something, kind of like a safe room made of stomach or mouth (completely unrealistic).
> 
> ...



wow, that's a pretty strange thing to be turned on by...
oh, well thanks for telling me anyway! ^_^


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 20, 2010)

GET IN MAH BELLY.

Obligatory Fat Bastard quote. :u


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Resist to the gay contamination! I heard it's pretty common in that obscure place we call the Den!
> 
> Anyway, danka, I love it myself, though I think I get too much of "You avatar make me feel gay" comment on here (Not pointin' at you)


 
I have also noticed this.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

VoidBat said:


> GET IN MAH BELLY.
> 
> Obligatory Fat Bastard quote. :u



best quote ever.

nuff said.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Feb 20, 2010)

Because furries are fucking weird.


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 20, 2010)

I like vore. A lot.

As I've said before vore is what allowed me to find the fandom initially. As well my earliest memory is of a vore dream I had when I was 4-5.

MAJOR turn on for me.

I think some of the reasons people like vore is the whole ultimate act of domination/submission thing. As well I can imagine it would also be very warm and comforting. Assuming no harm would befall you. Which is nowhere near reality.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Yea...vore is just funny to look at sometimes XDD
> (I just looked up some random vore pics...lol) and it doesn't always have to be furry related..



yeah, that lol. its just fun :3
*noms your face*
btw *sees your avi* OBJECTION!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> great, now i'm forced to sound like a noob again...
> *sigh*
> what is vore?
> i know it is a type of fetish/porn/etc., but what kind is it?



Search it on FA's main site.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, that lol. its just fun :3
> *noms your face*
> btw *sees your avi* OBJECTION!


 
Like the new avi, it's cute. :3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Search it on FA's main site.



thanks for the advice, but i know now.


----------



## ChickO'Dee (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Like the new avi, it's cute. :3



aww thankies ^-^ *huggles*


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> aww thankies ^-^ *huggles*


 
No probz. *hugz*


----------



## Mentova (Feb 20, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> aww thankies ^-^ *huggles*


I hate it.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> yeah, that lol. its just fun :3
> *noms your face*
> btw *sees your avi* OBJECTION!


HOLD IT!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> HOLD IT!



*gasp*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> thanks for the advice, but i know now.



One of my best online friends is into Vore. And it turns him on sexually. I don't mind Vore but I fail to see how it can be a turn on to anyone.


ALL OBJECTIONS OVERRULED!


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> One of my best online friends is into Vore. And it turns him on sexually. I don't mind Vore but I fail to see how it can be a turn on to anyone.
> 
> 
> ALL OBJECTIONS OVERRULED!


Who doesn't wanna be in a warm and squishy tummy XDD

Damn I lost the case!!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> One of my best online friends is into Vore. And it turns him on sexually. I don't mind Vore but I fail to see how it can be a turn on to anyone.
> 
> 
> ALL OBJECTIONS OVERRULED!



lol, i second both motions!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Who doesn't wanna be in a warm and squishy tummy XDD
> 
> Damn I lost the case!!



OH, IT'S DEATH THE KID!!!
YOU WATCH SOULEATER?!?!


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Who doesn't wanna be in a warm and squishy tummy XDD
> 
> Damn I lost the case!!


 
I'd rather be in something else thats warm and squishy.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Who doesn't wanna be in a warm and squishy tummy XDD
> 
> Damn I lost the case!!



I have RP'd that type of vore with my friend. Well, the rebirth type I mean, oh wait, she has eaten my fursona before. Vore kinda fits her fursona too as she is a tigress. I only RP it because it is different. But as a sexual thing, not for me.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 20, 2010)

Hard vore is the best vore <3


Soft vore just makes no sense to me, unless youre being eaten by a snake or something. But even then, "MURR SOFT INSIDES" just doesn't seem right....

Hard vore on the other hand is realistic, and easy to imagine. And I guess it just naturally goes along with my gore fetish. Eating is a very primal thing, and eating another human is just hot for some reason. *shrug*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Hard vore is the best vore <3
> 
> 
> Soft vore just makes no sense to me, unless youre being eaten by a snake or something. But even then, "MURR SOFT INSIDES" just doesn't seem right....
> ...




I don't have problems imagining anything. So long as the description is good of course. I also have a very vivid imagination.


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

I was never into vore. Hell when my dog was gnawing on my arm I freaked out, how do you think I would feel if I was getting swallowed whole?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 20, 2010)

TDK said:


> I was never into vore. Hell when my dog was gnawing on my arm I freaked out, how do you think I would feel if I was getting swallowed whole?



The chances of you being physically swallowed whole is very slim.


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't have problems imagining anything. So long as the description is good of course. I also have a very vivid imagination.


Not me. I tend to think pretty realistically.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> OH, IT'S DEATH THE KID!!!
> YOU WATCH SOULEATER?!?!


IT IS!!
I started reading the manga last week..I'm saving up the money to buy the anime..

But Kid is now my favorite character now because he's so deliciously OCD...and he has two guns that he shoots..WITH HIS PINKIES!!


----------



## TDK (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> The chances of you being physically swallowed whole is very slim.



Not talking about real life you cooky squirrel you, i'm just talking about the act of getting swallowed in art and the lack of sexiness I see in it.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Hard vore is the best vore <3
> 
> 
> Soft vore just makes no sense to me, unless youre being eaten by a snake or something. But even then, "MURR SOFT INSIDES" just doesn't seem right....
> ...


A clip from the movie Akira ruined hard vore for me...or at least I think it was Akira...


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

Some people like dicks, some people like vaginas. Some people line inflation, some people like vore. I doubt most people who have fetishes can explain _why_ they like it. I mean, I can't explain why I like my fetishes, my boyfriend can't explain his, and my best friend/ex girlfriend can't explain hers.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Takoto said:


> Some people like dicks, some people like vaginas. Some people line inflation, some people like vore. I doubt most people who have fetishes can explain _why_ they like it. I mean, I can't explain why I like my fetishes, my boyfriend can't explain his, and my best friend/ex girlfriend can't explain hers.


I can partially explain why I like my fetishes...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

ChickO'Dee said:


> i think it's cute, but not in a turn on kind of way.
> i RP and vore my fiance all the time *shrug* its just fun. plus, there are a lot of video games with "vore" in it. Okami, Joe and mac, and Zelda: Ocarina of Time are 3 i can think of off the top of my head.
> 
> people like it because everyone has different fetishes/interests. simple as that. if you dont like it, dont look at it =3



How the hell does Okami have vore in it?


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> How the hell does Okami have vore in it?


Seriously...


----------



## Takoto (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can partially explain why I like my fetishes...



That's why I said "most people". Some people can and some people can't. I can't... I've never really met anyone who can though. xD


----------



## quayza (Feb 20, 2010)

I dont see vore as a turn on. If i eat ya, its because im hungry or after im done playing with ya lol but it dont find it as a turn on.


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I can partially explain why I like my fetishes...


 
What kind of fetishis do you have?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Takoto said:


> Some people like dicks, some people like vaginas. Some people line inflation, some people like vore. I doubt most people who have fetishes can explain _why_ they like it. I mean, I can't explain why I like my fetishes, my boyfriend can't explain his, and my best friend/ex girlfriend can't explain hers.



I sure can't explain my fetishes. All I know is that vore isn't one of them.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> What kind of fetishis do you have?


well..the only one I can really think of off the top of my head is BDSM...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Seriously...



Unless....the fight against Blight counts...

hey, would oral count?


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> well..the only one I can really think of off the top of my head is BDSM...


 

Oh murr.~


----------



## quayza (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> well..the only one I can really think of off the top of my head is BDSM...



:3


----------



## RetroCorn (Feb 20, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> *One of my best online friends is into Vore.* And it turns him on sexually.



It had better be me! D:


----------



## Gavrill (Feb 20, 2010)

I want to go to this awesome BDSM club in Atlanta. BDSM <3


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> Unless....the fight against Blight counts...
> 
> hey, would oral count?


you mean like the sexual thing? or something else..


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> you mean like the sexual thing? or something else..



oral sex as vore.  I mean, when it's men doin' it to women then it's called "eating out"


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> well..the only one I can really think of off the top of my head is BDSM...



0_0
oh really...?


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> oral sex as vore.  I mean, when it's men doin' it to women then it's called "eating out"


I don't think so..that's just a term...


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> 0_0
> oh really...?


 
Easy there tiger she's mine.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Easy there tiger she's mine.



I thought what we had was special T^T


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't think so..that's just a term...



well yeah but it's still omnomnom both ways -shrug-


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Easy there tiger she's mine.


since when????


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I thought what we had was special T^T


 
It was jus't a joke for the newfag. D'= 

I still love you. =>


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> well yeah but it's still omnomnom both ways -shrug-


I wouldn't count it still..cuz you're not literally eating heeer...


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I wouldn't count it still..cuz you're not literally eating heeer...



you eat the dead skin >.>



leon said:


> It was jus't a joke for the newfag. D'=
> 
> I still love you. =>



I forgive you <3


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I forgive you <3


 
Thank you. <3



WillowWulf said:


> since when????


 
I was just messin with Krasl.<3


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> you eat the dead skin >.>
> 
> 
> 
> I forgive you <3


I don't think there is any dead skin there...but what do I know...


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Thank you. <3
> 
> 
> 
> I was just messin with Krasl.<3


Lol..I was a bit confused for a second XP


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Easy there tiger she's mine.



*snaps fingers*
so close...



WillowWulf said:


> since when????



since when i came in the post! ;3


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I don't think there is any dead skin there...but what do I know...


if it's on your body there is dead skin there.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> if it's on your body there is dead skin there.


True...*cringe* (that thought makes me sad...)


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> if it's on your body there is dead skin there.


 

Haha. gross.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Haha. gross.


That's what I'm saying...o_e


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Haha. gross.





WillowWulf said:


> That's what I'm saying...o_e



lol, you two are so easily grossed out.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you two are so easily grossed out.


the thought and the feeling..*shudders*
That's what's making me sad


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

because it's on right now..and I just realized this...doesn't The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack count as vore..I mean..they do live inside a giant whale..


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 20, 2010)

When I first heard about vore, I thought it was this one guy's completely outlandish fetish. 

Then I found the fandom. 

That was significant event in the destruction of my innocence.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> the thought and the feeling..*shudders*
> That's what's making me sad



well, if you think about it it can be a little strange.



WillowWulf said:


> because it's on right now..and I just realized this...doesn't The Marvelous Misadventures of Flapjack count as vore..I mean..they do live inside a giant whale..



lol, that does kinda count, never thought of that before...
...and i liked that show...
i'll never look at it the same way again...


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, you two are so easily grossed out.


 
It was more like a chuckle gross thing.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> It was more like a chuckle gross thing.



ooooh...
kay then.


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> well, if you think about it it can be a little strange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never looked at that show in a sane way...but now I have something else to lawl about..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I've never looked at that show in a sane way...but now I have something else to lawl about..



lol, i never did either, but now i have reason to puke when i see the whale. XD
(and to rofl about too(although it is random enough to get a close rofl anyway))


----------



## Willow (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, i never did either, but now i have reason to puke when i see the whale. XD
> (and to rofl about too(although it is random enough to get a close rofl anyway))


I'd just laugh


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> I'd just laugh



i would laugh and puke (and possibly die a little on the inside).
lol


----------



## MeadowTheDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

isn't there something about not posting fetishes?...


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

I, personally, don't understand the appeal of vore. D8


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> I, personally, don't understand the appeal of vore. D8


 

Don't worry I dont either.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Don't worry I dont either.



ditto.


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

What about Pinocchio? O_O


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> What about Pinocchio? O_O



*gasp*
OMG!!


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> What about Pinocchio? O_O


 

I never like'd that movie much so it's all good.


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I never like'd that movie much so it's all good.



It was my favorite movie as a child, oddly enough. XD


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> It was my favorite movie as a child, oddly enough. XD


 
At least we both like good tea. XD


----------



## Aleu (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> *gasp*
> OMG!!



I think I just raped someone's childhood.


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> At least we both like good tea. XD



Haha, true that.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I think I just raped someone's childhood.



*goes into fetul position*
happy place, happy place...


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Koco said:


> Haha, true that.


 
I'm about to drink some celestial seasonings sleepytime. <3


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm about to drink some celestial seasonings sleepytime. <3



whatever your taking, i want some! O_O


----------



## Koco (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm about to drink some celestial seasonings sleepytime. <3



Oh, I LOVE that tea 8Db
I've got... Numi Aged Earl Grey.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> I'm about to drink some celestial seasonings sleepytime. <3



Can I have some? o.o


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Can I have some? o.o


Sure you have to come and get it.



Koco said:


> Oh, I LOVE that tea 8Db
> I've got... Numi Aged Earl Grey.


I love it too. <3 And I haven't had earl grey in a looong time.



Krasl said:


> whatever your taking, i want some! O_O


 
It's a type of tea made by celestial seasonings.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> It's a type of tea made by celestial seasonings.



O_O
so it's made in outerspace?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> so it's made in outerspace?



It's a brand of tea. o.o


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> O_O
> so it's made in outerspace?


 
Look them up there a pretty famous tea brand, they have alot of diffrent types of tea.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Look them up there a pretty famous tea brand, they have alot of diffrent types of tea.



oh, if i liked tea then i would. :3


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> oh, if i liked tea then i would. :3


 
Are you saying you don't like tea?!?!


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

leon said:


> Are you saying you don't like tea?!?!



maybe... 
(then again, i've only tried green tea...)


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 20, 2010)

My snake is into vore. I've seen him swallow a mouse whole on several occasions. Bastard always forgets to lock the door.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Krasl said:


> maybe...
> (then again, i've only tried green tea...)



Adding sugar always helps.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My snake is into vore. I've seen him swallow a mouse whole on several occasions. Bastard always forgets to lock the door.



lol, that's one bad snake!



Tommy said:


> Adding sugar always helps.



I'll try that the next time i'm offered tea IRL.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My snake is into vore. I've seen him swallow a mouse whole on several occasions. Bastard always forgets to lock the door.



They don't really have a choice...


----------



## Ziff (Feb 20, 2010)

"The food channel: porn, for fat people." when they don't have T.V. they go on to the internet. and link one with the other and viola!


----------



## Leon (Feb 20, 2010)

Ziff said:


> "The food channel: porn, for fat people." when they don't have T.V. they go on to the internet. and link one with the other and viola!


 
This is the smartest thing said on the subject so far..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 20, 2010)

Ziff said:


> "The food channel: porn, for fat people." when they don't have T.V. they go on to the internet. and link one with the other and viola!



ROFL



leon said:


> This is the smartest thing said on the subject so far..



true, SO true!


----------



## Tommy (Feb 20, 2010)

Ziff said:


> "The food channel: porn, for fat people." when they don't have T.V. they go on to the internet. and link one with the other and viola!



LMAO. That's the funniest thing I've heard today.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

The anime Full Metal Alchemist has vore in it...





Gluttony eats anything...including people...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The anime Full Metal Alchemist has vore in it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, yes, but that one was fairly obvious.
i think he is funny though, he is always happy and hyper, like me! :3


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, yes, but that one was fairly obvious.
> i think he is funny though, he is always happy and hyper, like me! :3


indeed..I'm just surprised no one brought it up


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> indeed..I'm just surprised no one brought it up



lol, it totally slipped my mind, or i would have used it.
there is actually some vore on dante's inferno...
it is WEIRD and CREEPY!


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> lol, it totally slipped my mind, or i would have used it.
> there is actually some vore on dante's inferno...
> it is WEIRD and CREEPY!


LoZ:OoT was mentioned earlier..but I didn't get where the vore was at first...but then I remembered the Great Deku Tree..


----------



## Tommy (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> LoZ:OoT was mentioned earlier..but I didn't get where the vore was at first...but then I remembered the Great Deku Tree..



And in such a great game too. >.>


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Tommy said:


> And in such a great game too. >.>


Lol...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> LoZ:OoT was mentioned earlier..but I didn't get where the vore was at first...but then I remembered the Great Deku Tree..



yeah, and don't forget about the giant fish in zora's domain!
(i think it was called lord jabujabu, or something like that)



Tommy said:


> And in such a great game too. >.>



it's a shame...


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

And so... tell me what that means....


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

blackedsoul said:


> And so... tell me what that means....


Vore??
It's a fetish in which a person is turned on by the concept of being eaten/swallowed/chewed to pieces/dissolved by acid/smothered, suffocated, squished by the esophagus..or something like that/or just being inside a warm, squishy stomach..


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Vore??
> It's a fetish in which a person is turned on by the concept of being eaten/swallowed/chewed to pieces/dissolved by acid/smothered, suffocated, squished by the esophagus..or something like that/or just being inside a warm, squishy stomach..



to repeat, creepy...


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> to repeat, creepy...


hehe...I've seen creepier fetishes o_e


----------



## Aleu (Feb 21, 2010)

yes, there are always worse


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> hehe...I've seen creepier fetishes o_e



me too



AleutheWolf said:


> yes, there are always worse



and, definitely!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Who doesn't wanna be in a warm and squishy tummy XDD
> 
> Damn I lost the case!!


 

Your fucking avatar wins my good sir, Death the Kid is one of the best characters on that show, you get 12 internets and a cookie


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 21, 2010)

I love it.

And I'm gay.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I love it.
> 
> And I'm gay.


 
I almost thought you was that snake dude


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I almost thought you was that snake dude


 
I was wondering if you were going to catch that.


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> I was wondering if you were going to catch that.


 
I learn from my past, someone else did some avatar switching stuff and almost had me fooled for a bit  xD


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> I learn from my past, someone else did some avatar switching stuff and almost had me fooled for a bit xD


 
Tis fun!


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

I suppose that is one fettish that I will NOT be having


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Tis fun!


 damn you Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs, for a sec I thought you was exunod on another post, I had to recheck just before I posted lmao xD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Vore??
> It's a fetish in which a person is turned on by the concept of being eaten/swallowed/chewed to pieces/dissolved by acid/smothered, suffocated, squished by the esophagus..or something like that/or just being inside a warm, squishy stomach..


This proves you have such  a small knowledge on vore if that is waht you think it only entails.

There is much more to vore than just eating something alive. Also it is not necessarily a fetish, I like vore but I am not turned on by it.

Do get your facts right before spouting out of your mouth.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

Vore sucks, if you like it, you're a fucked up furry.....hmmm gotta think of a name for that.....how bout weirdassfuckfur.....there we go 

Honestly though, vore is so weird. Go gobble down a bear then paw off to it, god.

/endrant


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Feb 21, 2010)

i never said i liked it


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Vore sucks, if you like it, you're a fucked up furry.....hmmm gotta think of a name for that.....how bout weirdassfuckfur.....there we go
> 
> Honestly though, vore is so weird. Go gobble down a bear then paw off to it, god.
> 
> /endrant




Vore doesn't have to be a sexual thing.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Vore doesn't have to be a sexual thing.



Go gobble down a bear and smile at it, god.

(Gotta love copy and paste)


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Go gobble down a bear and smile at it, god.
> 
> (Gotta love copy and paste)



I would but the only flaw in that is, that if I ate it, then I couldn't smile at it, because I ate it so there would be nothing there to smile at, because I ate it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I would but the only flaw in that is, that if I ate it, then I couldn't smile at it, because I ate it so there would be nothing there to smile at, because I ate it.



Regurgitate it, smile at it, eat it, repeat.....

Weird crazy squirrel v_v

Jk, just jerkin your chain


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> damn you Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs, for a sec I thought you was exunod on another post, I had to recheck just before I posted lmao xD


 
Imma a sneaky little sanke.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Imma a sneaky little sanke.



Your info looks exactly like Exunod's... SPY!


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 21, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Your info looks exactly like Exunod's... SPY!


 
Don't worry, I'm not sappin' anything of yours.


----------



## Bando (Feb 21, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Don't worry, I'm not sappin' anything of yours.



XD


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Your fucking avatar wins my good sir, Death the Kid is one of the best characters on that show, you get 12 internets and a cookie


Death the Kid is a fucking badass!!
awesome!! 12 whole internets and a cookie...wait...all those things combined make 13 D: that's an uneven numbeeer!!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Death the Kid is a fucking badass!!
> awesome!! 12 whole internets and a cookie...wait...all those things combined make 13 D: that's an uneven numbeeer!!


 
;

crap that is uneven, how about I take the cookie and 5 internets away so you have the number 8


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Death the Kid is a fucking badass!!
> awesome!! 12 whole internets and a cookie...wait...all those things combined make 13 D: that's an uneven numbeeer!!



no!
now you have made death the kid angry!
hide your odd numbered prizes!


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> ;
> 
> crap that is uneven, how about I take the cookie and 5 internets away so you have the number 8


But I needs moar internets!!
How about 2 cookies and 12 internets
That makes 14 in all and they're even within themselves, symmetry all around


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But I needs moar internets!!
> How about 2 cookies and 12 internets
> That makes 14 in all and they're even within themselves, symmetry all around


 
Hmm alrighty, then its settled you get 2 cookies and 12 internets :3


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> Hmm alrighty, then its settled you get 2 cookies and 12 internets :3


All riight!! ^^
Kid is happy now


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> All riight!! ^^
> Kid is happy now



yay!
we may yet survive!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Hey look, bunch of noobs think it's cool to derail a perfectly good thread.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hey look, bunch of noobs think it's cool to derail a perfectly good thread.


All threads get derailed at one point...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> All threads get derailed at one point...




agreed!


----------



## south syde dobe (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Hey look, bunch of noobs think it's cool to derail a *perfectly* good thread.


 wat?

This squirrel dun lost his nut @.@


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> All threads get derailed at one point...



That's besides the point.

also your understanding of vore in an earlier post was only partially right.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> That's besides the point.
> 
> also your understanding of vore in an earlier post was only partially right.


Hmmm..how so??


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> agreed!



Just because they do, doesn't mean you should.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Just because they do, doesn't mean you should.



i know, but it is the truth.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Hmmm..how so??



Vore isn't just about getting turned on from eating another living creature. There is more to it then that.

I don't mind vore, and I don't get turned on by it. You can like vore without it being a sexual fetish.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Vore isn't just about getting turned on from eating another living creature. There is more to it then that.
> 
> I don't mind vore, and I don't get turned on by it. You can like vore without it being a sexual fetish.


True..

Vore is meh...


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Vore isn't just about getting turned on from eating another living creature. There is more to it then that.
> 
> I don't mind vore, and I don't get turned on by it. You can like vore without it being a sexual fetish.



vore can be a little cool/ interesting.
just look at god of war, dante's inferno, etc.


----------



## Willow (Feb 21, 2010)

Krasl said:


> vore can be a little cool/ interesting.
> just look at god of war, dante's inferno, etc.


Wouldn't any game with enemies that eat you and spit you out count?


----------



## Krasl (Feb 21, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Wouldn't any game with enemies that eat you and spit you out count?



yeah, that's why i named those two, lol.


----------



## Ash (Feb 22, 2010)

Just another fettish I suppose.

Why are people into furry? oh wait, cause wer're awesome.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2010)

Ash said:


> Just another fettish I suppose.
> 
> Why are people into furry? oh wait, cause wer're awesome.



It is more than "just another fetish" Do some research.


----------



## Yrr (Feb 22, 2010)

Which one's vore?

Is that the eating one, or the swallowing one.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Which one's vore?
> 
> Is that the eating one, or the swallowing one.




*facepalm*  They are both types of vore...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

VORE IS FUCKING SEXY
ALL ELSE WHO DISAGREE WILL BE DISEMBOWLED AND EATEN


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Feb 22, 2010)

Nom nom would have gone so good with my zombie avatar.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Nom nom would have gone so good with my zombie avatar.


 
agreed.


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Yrr said:


> Which one's vore?
> 
> Is that the eating one, or the swallowing one.


both...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> both...


 
swallows...


lol.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> VORE IS FUCKING SEXY
> ALL ELSE WHO DISAGREE WILL BE DISEMBOWLED AND EATEN




You must share.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You must share.


 
fine fine...
but I get the heart and heads.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> fine fine...
> but I get the heart and heads.



Limbs will suit me fine.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Limbs will suit me fine.


 
okay. I'm not a big fan of those... I just like gutpiles.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Limbs will suit me fine.


 
Oh, what? I don't get a piece?!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Feb 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Oh, what? I don't get a piece?!



I doubt I could eat four limbs. Two for me and two for you?


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I doubt I could eat four limbs. Two for me and two for you?


 
Sounds good. Thank you.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Sounds good. Thank you.


 
*nomz heart*

oh heyyyy gaize... I'm a zommmbeeeee

*moaaaaan*


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *nomz heart*
> 
> oh heyyyy gaize... I'm a zommmbeeeee
> 
> *moaaaaan*


 

:3 I<3zombies


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> :3 I<3zombies


 
:3 *zombie hump*


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 *zombie hump*


 

Dreams really DO come true! X3


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Dreams really DO come true! X3


 
:3

*thump thump thump thump*


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3
> 
> *thump thump thump thump*



Wow, I picked the wrong time to be in here. o.o


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3
> 
> *thump thump thump thump*


 

>////u////<


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Wow, I picked the wrong time to be in here. o.o


Seriously...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Wow, I picked the wrong time to be in here. o.o


 
want to suck on my hot dog?


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> want to suck on my hot dog?


I'm not gay, nor do I like hot dogs. Sorry.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm not gay, nor do I like hot dogs. Sorry.


 

Burn the Witch!


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm not gay, nor do I like hot dogs. Sorry.


 
>:/ how dare you not like hot dogs.

you're going to hell like the black man.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> >:/ how dare you not like hot dogs.
> 
> you're going to hell like the black man.



It's not my own fault, blame my taste buds. >.>


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> I'm not gay, nor do I like hot dogs. Sorry.


Sometimes I can tolerate hot dogs...sometimes I can't...I'm not too wild about them though anymore...XP


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> It's not my own fault, blame my taste buds. >.>


 
I like to bite and chew them.
lotsa ketchup.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like to bite and chew them.
> lotsa ketchup.



I don't like that either. I know, I'm weird.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

why is everyone talking about hotdogs?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

vore is sexy because of the cannibalism. doesn't turn me on.

ps: my uterus hurts. i wish I had a penis.


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> why is everyone talking about hotdogs?


Ask Zrcalo.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I like to bite and chew them.
> lotsa ketchup.


 
And musturd.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Ask Zrcalo.



i must have missed something...
then again, i can see how vore changed to hotdogs...


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> vore is sexy because of the cannibalism. doesn't turn me on.
> 
> ps: my uterus hurts. i wish I had a penis.


 
blooooddd.

sorry I'm being utterly disgusting tonight.


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Ask Zrcalo.


 
my bad...

we're talking about eating penises.


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> my bad...
> 
> we're talking about eating penises.



um...
okay...?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> blooooddd.
> 
> sorry I'm being utterly disgusting tonight.


 
That's the worst part, I haven't been bleeding for a good week D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> um...
> okay...?


 
CRUNCHY CRUNCHY CRUNCHY


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> um...
> okay...?


 
Uh..what ELSE are you supposed to do with penises?


----------



## Zrcalo (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> That's the worst part, I haven't been bleeding for a good week D:


 
OH GOD YOU'RE PREGNANT

let me fix that for you


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Uh..what ELSE are you supposed to do with penises?



...stick it in some peanut butter...


----------



## Tommy (Feb 22, 2010)

Krasl said:


> ...stick it in some peanut butter...


Wouldn't that lead to... never mind.


----------



## Willow (Feb 22, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> vore is sexy because of the cannibalism. doesn't turn me on.
> 
> ps: my uterus hurts. i wish I had a penis.


You should probably get that checked out XD


----------



## Krasl (Feb 22, 2010)

Tommy said:


> Wouldn't that lead to... never mind.



lol, yes...
yes it would.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH GOD YOU'RE PREGNANT
> 
> let me fix that for you


 
I TOLD YOU TO WEAR A CONDOM D:<

-falls down stairs-


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Feb 22, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> You should probably get that checked out XD


 
They'll hurt my psychic clone baby!


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 22, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> OH GOD YOU'RE PREGNANT
> 
> let me fix that for you


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 22, 2010)

I must say, I laughed so hard I farted....(Now for a game of find the reference!)

Not really, I just wanted to post something for SnGs.


----------

